# Wire Wheel King spoke steering wheel ?!



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Lets start a poll vote for Wire Wheel King to come out with a wire spoke steering wheel line ! WHO HERE ON LAYITLOW LOW WOULD BUY ONE ?! IMAGINE THE CUSTOM IDEAS THAT WOULD COME OUT , FROM COLOR POWDER COATING TO ENGRAVING TO GOLD PLATING TO TWISTED ! DAMN I THINK I WANT A PIECE OF THAT ACTION ! COME ON WITH YOUR VOTES RIDERS ! WHO WOULD LIKE TO SEE THIS HAPPEN ?:yes:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wood grain too. That's the only thing I don't like about the LA wire ones is the leather wrap


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:THAT'D BE THA SHIT ! WITH GOLD NIPPLES TAMBIEN ! DIFFERENT COLORS AND STYLES OF HORN BUTTON CHIPS , AWW SHYITTTT ! COME ON HOMIES , LETS GET SOMETHIN STARTED !:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

as long as they don't leak............


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Somebody send me a drill press and TIG welder so I can finish my prototype! :banghead: 
It's been sitting in the corner for years...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> Somebody send me a drill press and TIG welder so I can finish my prototype! :banghead:
> It's been sitting in the corner for years...


post pics of what you have so far......


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

fool2 said:


> Wood grain too. That's the only thing I don't like about the LA wire ones is the leather wrap


+1 my thoughts exactly.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

firme63ragtop said:


> Lets start a poll vote for Wire Wheel King to come out with a wire spoke steering wheel line ! WHO HERE ON LAYITLOW LOW WOULD BUY ONE ?! IMAGINE THE CUSTOM IDEAS THAT WOULD COME OUT , FROM COLOR POWDER COATING TO ENGRAVING TO GOLD PLATING TO TWISTED ! DAMN I THINK I WANT A PIECE OF THAT ACTION ! COME ON WITH YOUR VOTES RIDERS ! WHO WOULD LIKE TO SEE THIS HAPPEN ?:yes:


I THINK THIS IS A GREAT IDEA:boink:... I'D LIKE TO HEAR CHARLIE'S OPINION ON THIS


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I THINK THIS IS A GREAT IDEA:boink:... I'D LIKE TO HEAR CHARLIE'S OPINION ON THIS


SENT A MESSAGE:biggrin:


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

firme63ragtop said:


> Lets start a poll vote for Wire Wheel King to come out with a wire spoke steering wheel line ! WHO HERE ON LAYITLOW LOW WOULD BUY ONE ?! IMAGINE THE CUSTOM IDEAS THAT WOULD COME OUT , FROM COLOR POWDER COATING TO ENGRAVING TO GOLD PLATING TO TWISTED ! DAMN I THINK I WANT A PIECE OF THAT ACTION ! COME ON WITH YOUR VOTES RIDERS ! *WHO WOULD LIKE TO SEE THIS HAPPEN *?:yes:


I sure as hell wouldn't! I think its a ridiculous idea.

Please don't do it Charlie. Your wheel line is among the best, with HIGH standards. Don't corny it up with this garbage.

If y'all want a L.A. Wire style steering wheel. Then head to your local swapmeet & buy a used one there! Or better yet take this idea to one of the other dime a dozen China wheel manufacturers.


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

En Sabah Nur said:


> I sure as hell wouldn't! I think its a ridiculous idea.
> 
> Please don't do it Charlie. Your wheel line is among the best, with HIGH standards. Don't corny it up with this garbage.
> 
> If y'all want a L.A. Wire style steering wheel. Then head to your local swapmeet & buy a used one there! Or better yet take this idea to one of the other dime a dozen China wheel manufacturers.


uffin:THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION HOMIE !:x:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

En Sabah Nur said:


> I sure as hell wouldn't! I think its a ridiculous idea.
> 
> Please don't do it Charlie. Your wheel line is among the best, with HIGH standards. Don't corny it up with this garbage.
> 
> If y'all want a L.A. Wire style steering wheel. Then head to your local swapmeet & buy a used one there! Or better yet take this idea to one of the other dime a dozen China wheel manufacturers.



why would it be cheesy? i like spoke steering wheels. it can be classy, like a nardi or a banjo grant. engraved, wood, chrome, leather,.....half leather half wood.............alot of possibilities


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

lone star said:


> why would it be cheesy? i like spoke steering wheels. it can be classy, like a nardi or a banjo grant. engraved, wood, chrome, leather,.....half leather half wood.............alot of possibilities


 :thumbsup:MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY HOMIE ! THANKS HOMIE ! HATERS NEED TO KEEP THEIR OPINIONS TO THEIRSELVES .:x:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

lone star said:


> why would it be cheesy? i like spoke steering wheels. it can be classy, like a nardi or a banjo grant. engraved, wood, chrome, leather,.....half leather half wood.............alot of possibilities


X2000 I think there'd be a shit load of people that would buy them. Look at the response the one homie got when he posted up those ones he bought. I think the demand is there for people that would like a classy steering wheel that would match their rims


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

firme63ragtop said:


> :thumbsup:MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY HOMIE ! THANKS HOMIE ! HATERS NEED TO KEEP THEIR OPINIONS TO THEIRSELVES .:x:


Pretty sure topic asked for peoples opinion?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Not everyone likes everything.. some like chainlink wheels, some hate em..

I'm not really a fan of the lazercut wheels, but some people love having a HUGE Caddy emblem steering wheel..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

DanielDucati said:


> post pics of what you have so far......


it looks the same as the pics I posted in the LA wire topic years back.. I need a TIG and drillpress to put out topnotch quality, not a cut and hackjob..


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

HOOK IT UP WITH A CROSS LACE STEERING WHEEL AND USE SMALLER VERSION ON THE KNOCK OFF WITH THE LOCK TO MOUNT THEM .
FUCK I THINK I SHOULD PATENT THIS SHIT :drama:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> it looks the same as the pics I posted in the LA wire topic years back.. I need a TIG and drillpress to put out topnotch quality, not a cut and hackjob..


I remember seeing that. Co-sign on the "top notch quality" statement. I would definitely buy one versus the other brands


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Pretty sure topic asked for peoples opinion?


 NAH I'M PRETTY SURE IT SAYS WHO WOULD LIKE TO SEE THIS HAPPEN , NOT WHO DOESN'T WANT TO SEE THIS TO HAPPEN ! I'M NOT TRYING TO START A DEBATE TOPIC ! I'M TRYING TO START SOMETHING POSITIVE FOR THOSE WHO LIKE THE WHEEL SPOKE STEERING WHEEL ! ONCE AGAIN , "LEAVE THA BULLSHIT OUT"!:nono:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Have you actually called them to see if they would produce a steering wheel?Ive call dayton 8 years back about a Dayton steering wheel when I couldnt find an LA Wire Wheel One and they said if the demand was 10,000 units or higher they would produce a authentic Dayton one.....Im sure wwk would if the demand was there......and there other folks on here making there own...theres a topic somewhere with pics....


firme63ragtop said:


> NAH I'M PRETTY SURE IT SAYS WHO WOULD LIKE TO SEE THIS HAPPEN , NOT WHO DOESN'T WANT TO SEE THIS TO HAPPEN ! I'M NOT TRYING TO START A DEBATE TOPIC ! I'M TRYING TO START SOMETHING POSITIVE FOR THOSE WHO LIKE THE WHEEL SPOKE STEERING WHEEL ! ONCE AGAIN , "LEAVE THA BULLSHIT OUT"!:nono:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

DanielDucati said:


> Have you actually called them to see if they would produce a steering wheel?Ive call dayton 8 years back about a Dayton steering wheel when I couldnt find an LA Wire Wheel One and they said if the demand was 10,000 units or higher they would produce a authentic Dayton one.....Im sure wwk would if the demand was there......and there other folks on here making there own...theres a topic somewhere with pics....


 RIGHT NOW , I'VE ONLY SENT THEM MESSAGES ABOUT THE IDEA . WAITING FOR A RESPONSE . I STILL WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW MANY WOULD APPRECIATE THIS . WHO KNOWS , SOMEBODIES GOT GET A FIRE STARTED !:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

id like to see em available .. and for a NICE twist, id like to see an Xlace one available as well ... 

matching chips to your wheels and spoke colors etc .. crisp clean look there .. 

however, they would have to be $3-400 ... much more and i cant see em selling many .. then again if they can build a wheel for that they can build a steering wheel for that .. they arlready have stainless spokes and nipples .. you can buy steering wheel hubs premade ... just need the ring .. this should be hard for them ...


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

touchdowntodd said:


> id like to see em available .. and for a NICE twist, id like to see an Xlace one available as well ...
> 
> matching chips to your wheels and spoke colors etc .. crisp clean look there ..
> 
> however, they would have to be $3-400 ... much more and i cant see em selling many .. then again if they can build a wheel for that they can build a steering wheel for that .. they arlready have stainless spokes and nipples .. you can buy steering wheel hubs premade ... just need the ring .. this should be hard for them ...


 THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR ! POSITIVE PEOPLE FOR A POSITIVE CAUSE !:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fuck that, i like the stock steering on my six fo, anything else is faggotry


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> fuck that, i like the stock steering on my six fo, anything else is faggotry


:thumbsup:GRACIAS !:x:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

who let you out of ot...:roflmao:


MAKIN MONEY said:


> fuck that, i like the stock steering on my six fo, anything else is faggotry


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

There is a twisted spoke steering wheel that exists. Complete with nipples and nice hub, but it's more of a street rod look. Like the lil spindle hub wire rims the T-Buckets roll on. I have the ad somewhere in one of the "Streetrod" magazines I have. I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ABRAXASS said:


> There is a twisted spoke steering wheel that exists. Complete with nipples and nice hub, but it's more of a street rod look. Like the lil spindle hub wire rims the T-Buckets roll on. I have the ad somewhere in one of the "Streetrod" magazines I have. I'll have to dig it out.


Yeah I seen em on Ebay awhile back..


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Yeah I seen em on Ebay awhile back..


Yeah that's the one. They had a 4 row style also but that one looked a lil too busy. I like this 2 row style myself. How much were they going fit? Who made them?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

touchdowntodd said:


> id like to see em available .. and for a NICE twist, id like to see an Xlace one available as well ...
> 
> matching chips to your wheels and spoke colors etc .. crisp clean look there ..
> 
> however, they would have to be $3-400 ... much more and i cant see em selling many .. then again if they can build a wheel for that they can build a steering wheel for that .. they arlready have stainless spokes and nipples .. you can buy steering wheel hubs premade ... just need the ring .. this should be hard for them ...


If this was the case, i'd get one.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT:around:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

im down to order 1....


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good that idea is the shit I wish I could find a la wire one I'm down to buy one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

I would be up for getting one to someone here had a old school grant with a true spoke cap on it and lookedgood but definitely would like to see in get 1


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

And now that premium sportway is coming back why not have a simulated 5.20 tire instead of the leather wrap. Bwahahaha.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

fool2 said:


> Wood grain too. That's the only thing I don't like about the LA wire ones is the leather wrap


LA Wire made a wire steering wheel with wood grain. It was real wood too.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

DanielDucati said:


> Have you actually called them to see if they would produce a steering wheel?Ive call dayton 8 years back about a Dayton steering wheel when I couldnt find an LA Wire Wheel One and they said if the demand was 10,000 units or higher they would produce a authentic Dayton one.....Im sure wwk would if the demand was there......and there other folks on here making there own...theres a topic somewhere with pics....


10,000 units = they were gonna be from China.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TATTOO-76 said:


> 10,000 units = they were gonna be from China.


X2


----------

